# Stabilizing Chemical



## robert flynt (Apr 14, 2016)

Has anyone used any of the wood stabilizer now being sold by Grizzly? Was wondering how well it worked.


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 14, 2016)

Do they have their own brand or is it the stick fast they sell? I've used stick fast and it works pretty much the same as cactus juice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't have any exprience with that product, but I use Cactus juice so I have no reason to try another product. I try to use a product that has good customer service because I'm not
very smart. I can call Curtis at any time and he will work me through any problems I am having with stabilization. Plus when you get old and lazy you hate to spend the time to learn new stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rhossack (Apr 15, 2016)

it is stickfast they sell


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm not ever used any of grizzlies but I will try some just because I think it's foolish not to try as many different ones as you can, because you do not know which one you like best unless you try it. So far though The one I like the best is Ultraseal and I'm glad Scott told me about it. It's the most expensive granted but the difference between it and the others is worth it in my opinion.

So far from what I have tried there's Ultraseal and then there's all the others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm not ever used any of grizzlies but I will try some just because I think it's foolish not to try as many different ones as you can, because you do not know which one you like best unless you try it. So far though The one I like the best is Ultraseal and I'm glad Scott told me about it. It's the most expensive granted but the difference between it and the others is worth it in my opinion.
> 
> So far from what I have tried there's Ultraseal and then there's all the others.



I'm trying this one next for sure.


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm not ever used any of grizzlies but I will try some just because I think it's foolish not to try as many different ones as you can, because you do not know which one you like best unless you try it. So far though The one I like the best is Ultraseal and I'm glad Scott told me about it. It's the most expensive granted but the difference between it and the others is worth it in my opinion.
> 
> So far from what I have tried there's Ultraseal and then there's all the others.


Thanks Kevin. They have the stuff called Stick Fast on sale for $89 a gallon, so I was just wondering. I'll look in to the Ultraseal.


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 15, 2016)

rhossack said:


> it is stickfast they sell


Yes it is Stickfast.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2016)

You can buy Ultraseal for $99 gallon.


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 15, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Thanks Kevin. They have the stuff called Stick Fast on sale for $89 a gallon, so I was just wondering. I'll look in to the Ultraseal.



In have gator venom right now and it's even cheaper than that shipped. I like it but I'm also going to try the ultra seal.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 15, 2016)

I intend trying them all simply because I believe barometric pressure, elevation, and relative humidity may render different results in different locations, and therefore what works best for a guy in Montana or Colorado at 2500 ft. elevation and 20% humidity on a sticky day, might not work best for me down here in Florida at 35 ft. elevation and 90% humidity most any day.

Definitely not doubting anyone's results however, and Ultraseal is now on the list of those I want to try. Just saying, there are a lot of factors at play on this stuff, and I want to see what kind of results I get here in my shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 15, 2016)

I really like Ultraseal... but I mostly use Cactus Juice. Curtis has become a friend of mine, and helped me out with my CNC quite a bit. He's more of a mentor to me than anything. So... I give him my business. His customer service is also unbeatable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Randy Gill (Apr 16, 2016)

I've used stick fast and it was ok. The gator venom seemed to not last very long like it evaporated in the chamber or into thin air but not in the wood. I have always been very pleased with Cactus Juice and don't see myself using any other product out there again. Curtis is a great guy and will help you with even the dumbest questions so I have no reason to use another product


----------



## Tclem (Apr 16, 2016)

I use water

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

